# Safe Essential Oils



## newtosoapin (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi There!
I'm brand new to trying this whole soap thing out, and had a question.  I've not made my first bar yet, but am still getting my supplies together.  While at the soap making store that is local to my area yesterday, I was looking at their scents, and noticed a huge sign that talked about neither the essential oils or the synthetic scents beings safe during pregnancy.  This concerned me enough to decide to try to do some research, as I would never want to give someone some soap that could harm a baby (and if it's not safe for a pregnant woman is it safe for anyone?)

Any ideas here?  Or any info would be greatly appreciated.  I'm looking forward to starting a batch, hopefully Wednesday.  I am looking to do this
Avacado Oil 2 oz
Castor oil 2 oz
Coconut Oil 5 oz
Lard 5 oz
Olive Oil 6 oz

Thanks!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 13, 2015)

Make a soap with a scent that you want to make - if it is not safe for pregnant people and you give it to a friend, make sure that you mention it. 

Scents can be unsuitable for pregnant women because of how it can impact the baby and the pregnancy - that is how it can be safe for other people, as we aren't all pregnant! Like how eating unpasteurized cheese can be bad for pregnant women but fine (and very tasty!) for the rest of us.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 13, 2015)

Some EO's are not recommended during pregnancy because they can cause uterine contractions and could cause a miscarriage. This does not mean they are not safe for everyone else. Here is a list to be avoided during pregnancy.

•    Arnica (homeopathic is fine)
•    Basil
•    Birch (sweet)
•    Bitter almond
•    Boldo leaf
•    Broom
•    Buchu
•    Calamus
•    Camphor (brown or yellow)
•    Cassia
•    Cedarwood/thuja
•    Chervil
•    Cinnamon
•    Clary sage
•    Clove (bud, leaf or stem)
•    Coriander
•    Costus
•    Deertongue
•    Elecampane
•    Fennel
•    Horseradish
•    Hyssop
•    Jaborandi leaf
•    Juniper berry
•    Melilotus
•    Mugwort
•    Mustard
•    Nutmeg
•    Origanum
•    Parsley (large doses)
•    Pennyroyal
•    Pine (dwarf)
•    Rosemary
•    Rue
•    Sassafras
•    Savin
•    Savory (summer)
•    Tansy
•    Thyme red (large doses)
•    Tonka
•    Wintergreen
•    Wormwood

List taken from fit pregnancy web site.


----------



## newtosoapin (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay, thank you.  I was just concerned.  Huge sign, capital red letters....made me feel like I was walking into a vat of something a super villan would think up


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks  lot! I had this same thoughts going through my head.


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 13, 2015)

Considering soap is a wash off product and, typically, contains less than five percent of an essential oil, are they really that unsafe for pregnancy? Kinda scary if so!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 13, 2015)

I think most folks prefer to exercise an abundance of caution during pregnancy. I refused to go into my local grocery store because of numbnuts letting their kids (and themselves) wander around touching everything while obviously infected with chicken pox (I never had them as a kid and this was before the vaccine). As far as EOs causing issues... why chance it?


----------



## newtosoapin (Jul 13, 2015)

I know some essential oils are used by midwives to induce labor.  Same with herbs.  And while I think that is awesome, I am always concerned about doing something that could cause someone else to lose their child.  Which is why I asked.  I honestly have no clue when it comes to things like that.


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 13, 2015)

Ugh. People are disgusting. I totally get just not chancing it, just wondering if they have been shown to cause issues in such small concentrations. I'd guess pregnant ladies aren't lining up for that experiment though


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 13, 2015)

KristaMarie said:


> Ugh. People are disgusting. I totally get just not chancing it, just wondering if they have been shown to cause issues in such small concentrations. I'd guess pregnant ladies aren't lining up for that experiment though



Some have in fact caused miscarriages. EO's can be very strong and because they are natural it is very hard to regulate the amount of active substance in them. In one plant it may be weak but another plant may be 5x as strong. Most people forget that most of the drugs we use today are just synthetics of naturally occurring substances. A brew of willow bark can act just like aspirin - not only curing headaches but thinning the blood as well.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 13, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Some have in fact caused miscarriages. EO's can be very strong and because they are natural it is very hard to regulate the amount of active substance in them. In one plant it may be weak but another plant may be 5x as strong. Most people forget that most of the drugs we use today are just synthetics of naturally occurring substances. A brew of willow bark can act just like aspirin - not only curing headaches but thinning the blood as well.


Yes, yes, and most people do not treat it seriously.  
When I see what they use and how they use Essential oil on children it just makes my blood boil.  
Pregnant women are extremely sensitive to everything.  They must watch using of herbs and such potent things as essential oils.  They must even watch their intake of mint tea.  One cup a week only 
Good thread


----------



## notapantsday (Oct 15, 2015)

The morphine we use in medicine as a strong pain medication is still extracted from opium poppy to this day. It wouldn't be entirely wrong to call morphine herbal medicine. Most antibiotics we use originate from fungi or bacteria. Asbestos is a 100% natural building material.

What I'm trying to say: Just because something is natural, doesn't mean it's gentle, risk-free or ineffective. Natural ingredients can have very strong effects on the human body, both positive and negative.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 19, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Some EO's are not recommended during pregnancy because they can cause uterine contractions and could cause a miscarriage. This does not mean they are not safe for everyone else. Here is a list to be avoided during pregnancy.
> 
> •    Arnica (homeopathic is fine)
> •    Basil
> ...



This is a good list however I want expand a little bit on peppermint oil (and other mints to be safe). I strongly suggest against pregnant women consuming or using this herb too much, especially in their third trimester. It can lead to heartburn if over used and can also affect their milk supply for nursing moms or those who want to breastfeed. I myself have used peppermint when I needed decrease my milk supply (of course, cabbage leaves helped too but it wasn't quite enough for me).


----------



## Dharlee (Oct 29, 2015)

Heavens! What do people do when they are pregnant and are soapers? Quite making it altogether or just stay away from those on the list? How scary!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 29, 2015)

Dharlee said:


> Heavens! What do people do when they are pregnant and are soapers? Quite making it altogether or just stay away from those on the list? How scary!



Limiting any skin contact with essential oils would be a big priority. Finding testers for the soap would have to do until sometime after the baby is born. Just my two cents.


----------



## notapantsday (Oct 29, 2015)

It's also possible to make soap without scent, for example to test new oil compositions.


----------



## Dharlee (Oct 30, 2015)

Arimara said:


> Limiting any skin contact with essential oils would be a big priority. Finding testers for the soap would have to do until sometime after the baby is born. Just my two cents.



Man! I thought of that in terms of working with soap, but somehow my brain didn't go to now USING the soap. Makes you wonder about selling it. How many people might use soap they shouldn't and never know!!!


----------



## Spice (Oct 30, 2015)

notapantsday said:


> It's also possible to make soap without scent, for example to test new oil compositions.


I have a soap that has absolutely no scent. I call it Angel Soft, I tell every single person that picks it up and smells it that it has no scent and its for those that are super sensitive and prego women. I dont sale alot, but I get them.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 31, 2015)

Dharlee said:


> Man! I thought of that in terms of working with soap, but somehow my brain didn't go to now USING the soap. Makes you wonder about selling it. How many people might use soap they shouldn't and never know!!!



My knowledge came from research and the fear of having a premie. I stayed away from all herbals until I was sure which ones were safe and for when. It wasn't until after I had my child when I took peppermint altoids and drank peppermint tea to help dry up my milk, per se (cabbage leave in my bra also did wonders and relieved the pain so well). I'd love to say "any doctor worth their salt would warn pregnant women of which herbs or Essential oils were safe to use" but many doctors are trained in general medicine and have no idea about what natural things do to the human body, be it food or herbal remedies.

So naturally,  I shift the responsibility to pregnant women if they DON'T do the research at ALL. Many of them will have the time to look up what they need or want for their babies, what's a few more minutes to look up the safety of EOs?


----------



## Dharlee (Oct 31, 2015)

Arimara said:


> My knowledge came from research and the fear of having a premie. I stayed away from all herbals until I was sure which ones were safe and for when. It wasn't until after I had my child when I took peppermint altoids and drank peppermint tea to help dry up my milk, per se (cabbage leave in my bra also did wonders and relieved the pain so well). I'd love to say "any doctor worth their salt would warn pregnant women of which herbs or Essential oils were safe to use" but many doctors are trained in general medicine and have no idea about what natural things do to the human body, be it food or herbal remedies.
> 
> So naturally,  I shift the responsibility to pregnant women if they DON'T do the research at ALL. Many of them will have the time to look up what they need or want for their babies, what's a few more minutes to look up the safety of EOs?


You have no idea how grateful I am for this knowledge. My son's fiance'
wants to get into this and I will certainly watch out for that!


----------



## Arimara (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you but it's really best to verify what I say with a pro herbalist or someone who has been dealing with herbals for much longer than I have and far more extensively. I consider myself quite amateur and superficial when it comes to herbals.


----------



## Dharlee (Nov 1, 2015)

True, but just to know that there COULD be a problem is a good thing. Much better safe than sorry. This girl has already lost one baby and I don't want to see her go through anything like that again.


----------

